# how to transport a full CO2 tank



## MB2 (Feb 6, 2007)

What are the safe ways to transport a full tank of CO2 in a car? Do you secure it in one place standing upright or can it be laid down on the floor of the trunk?

I am planning to purchase a 10 lbs tank online and then refill locally.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I lay mine down in the back seat, wedged between the seat and the backrest.


----------



## clmntch (Nov 7, 2008)

*Lay them down?*

I thought you were not supposed to lay the tank on its side?

I stand my tank up behind the passenger seat, then push the seat all the way back so the tank does not tilt. Then I put a jacket or blanket on each side, so it doesn't rock.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i usually chain mine to my bumper and me and my friend take bets on how long it takes for the nozzle to bust off and send my car into warp speed  

no really i seatbelt mine in. i have a box full of old club t shirts and it rests in that (on its side)


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I lay mine down when transporting. Just don't use it laying down or you'll get liquid CO2 into your regulator


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

The guys at Roberts Oxygen got a bit of a chuckle when they saw me carefully wedging towels and a blanket around my tank, taking great pains to keep it upright, and buckling the seat belt around it. :icon_redf

I was gently informed that I didn't need to be quite so careful as that, and that it's OK for the tank to be on its side during transport.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I throw mine in the back seat and take off like a bat out of he**. 

My fill-up place is in a rough neighborhood...
But seriously though, no need for seatbelts, cradles of t-shirts, etc. They're made of frickin metal. It'll be okay.


..pansies....


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> ..pansies....


Guilty as charged. :icon_lol:


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 15, 2009)

can it go in the back of a pickup truck?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

As long as it isn't sliding from the cab to the tailgate, you'd be okay. If the back of your truck looks like mine used to, you've got enough junk to keep it from rolling around much.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

just becareful the valve isn't hit if the tank moves while in transport. This is the only risk.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Just put mine in the floor on the passenger side.


----------



## MB2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks a bunch all. I will lay it down and ensure it won't move much. fshfanatic's suggestion is a good way.

Thansk again


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I second Veloth


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I throw mine in the back of the truck or the back seat of the car. As long as it isn't tumbling end over end I don't worry too much over it.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

on its side and blocked to stop it rolling about - thats all u need


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL, hate to admit it but I can tell you how to not transport it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thought my tank was empty. That was the first mistake. The reg was messed up and it wasn't completely empty. Layed it down on the floorboard of the rear seat behind me. Didn't secure it, that was the second mistake. Had to come to a quick stop on the exit ramp of the expressway and it rolled, the valve bumped into the front seat and amazingly opened. It was winter and all windows were up, Co2 was spewing into the car. I tried reaching for the tank to shut off the valve while trying to keep from having a wreck at the same time. That didn't work. As I was feeling very, very dizzy I had one last clear thought, OPEN THE WINDOW DUMMY!!!!

The tank always goes in the trunk now...........SECURED so it doesn't roll!!!!

Those who say watch your fish to determine if you have enough CO2 in your tank................................From personal experience I don't believe the fish appreciate that very much!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

fshfanatic said:


> I lay mine down in the back seat, wedged between the seat and the backrest.


That's what I do too, laying flat on the floor, resting against the passengers seat. The danger is that the tank becomes a projectile in case you hit something.



Bugman said:


> LOL, hate to admit it but I can tell you how to not transport it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thought my tank was empty. That was the first mistake. The reg was messed up and it wasn't completely empty. Layed it down on the floorboard of the rear seat behind me. Didn't secure it, that was the second mistake. Had to come to a quick stop on the exit ramp of the expressway and it rolled, the valve bumped into the front seat and amazingly opened. It was winter and all windows were up, Co2 was spewing into the car. I tried reaching for the tank to shut off the valve while trying to keep from having a wreck at the same time. That didn't work. As I was feeling very, very dizzy I had one last clear thought, OPEN THE WINDOW DUMMY!!!!
> 
> The tank always goes in the trunk now...........SECURED so it doesn't roll!!!!


Scary story, but true, if the valve has an opportunity to open you better strap that beast in. I bought a tank that came with a black protective collar, even if the tank rolls or bumps it will not open or break the valve.



Bugman said:


> Those who say watch your fish to determine if you have enough CO2 in your tank................................From personal experience I don't believe the fish appreciate that very much!


I'd agree... poor fish. :fish1:

There are better ways to measure CO2.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

> Scary story


I laugh about it now......................but at the time, I really thought I was a goner.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

clmntch said:


> I thought you were not supposed to lay the tank on its side?


BTW this only applies to a tank that has the regulator attached and the tank valve opened. Always keep 'em upright in that case.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

I throw mine in a saddlebag, unless they're full. In that case I bungee cord it to top of the bag. Co2 is no big deal!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was looking for references of exploding CO2 bottles the other day. The only ones I found happened when people left them in cars on hot days, an then the safety disk can rupture. Most of what I found had to do with DIY set ups exploding.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> They're made of frickin metal. It'll be okay.
> 
> ..pansies....


I spit my drink reading this I thought thesame when I was reading the topic of this thread


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't underestimate the potential dangers of gas under pressure. There have been instances in hospitals of cylinders breaking through concrete walls (the valve stem had broken off, which is a rare occurrence). 

That said, it is highly unlikely that any of us would be harmed by a CO2 cylinder. But it is compressed gas, so we should use a certain degree of caution when transporting a full cylinder. Wasserpest's advice above is very good. That's how I transport my CO2 cylinder.

Here's a link to a thread I posted a few years ago. Again, it's kind of a worst case scenario (I am not trying to be an alarmist), and unlikely to happen to anyone else, but it's worth a read. At the time I was under the impression that the tank had to be transported in the upright position. Now I know better. In any event, take a couple of extra seconds to secure the tank and prevent bad things from happening.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/17080-careful-transporting-co2-tank.html


----------



## Fish for Brains (Mar 9, 2009)

Years ago I used to work at a paintball field, and filled quite a few tanks. And saw quite a few tanks burst the pressure release from being left sitting in the sun. But never saw one break in any way, despite the frequent abuse.

Securing the bigger tanks so the valve doesn't accidentally open is important. 

Putting it in the trunk is a good idea in general, as even if the tank doesn't open, you really don't want a heavy metal projectile flying around the cabin of your vehicle in an accident (same reason I never transport my bowling balls outside of the trunk!). Or worse yet, rupturing in the seat next to you...


----------

